# Russian jet nearly collides with civilian airliner, 14 Dec 14



## McG (14 Dec 2014)

Things will go very poorly for Russia if they manage to knock a second airliner out of the sky inside of a year.



> *Russian jet, civilian airliner nearly collide, Sweden says*
> Russia insists jet kept a safe distance
> 14 Dec 14
> CBC News
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russian-jet-civilian-airliner-nearly-collide-sweden-says-1.2872780


----------



## YZT580 (14 Dec 2014)

They were fortunate that Malmo still has prime radar.  Here in Canada everything is secondary only except in the terminal areas.  If NORAD doesn't see the target then there is no possibility of civil controllers passing traffic or taking action and TCAS definitely won't work.  This is the bully in the school yard at its worst and someone else is going to get hurt.


----------

